
Mysterious object from interstellar space ‘approaching our solar system’ - swamp40
https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/9912329/interstellar-space-object-solar-system/
======
markus_zhang
Does it have big tits?

~~~
greg_a
LOL! Too funny

~~~
markus_zhang
I figured not many people remember this line lol

